# US made circular saw



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Iam just wondering,,,,,Is there a such thing as a American made circular saw? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

mike d. said:


> Iam just wondering,,,,,Is there a such thing as a American made circular saw? Thanks:thumbsup:


Older skil worm drives and some Bosch saws. That's it. Pawnshops or off the beaten path hardware stores have the USA saes


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought the last one :laughing: Bosch worm drive at a construction supply house in 2007.......Yeah I know right 2007?.......I'm thinking they found a bunch in the back of one their sprawling warehouses from a few years back......put them out in the showroom....they were marked down 20%.....I was sold and pleasantly surprised when on the nameplate?...made in the USA :clap:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

skil side winder the last one i got in 1983 or so


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

They are all over ebay


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I think this is the only Made in the USA saw left....and it STILL hasn't come to market. But I am waiting patiently.
http://www.straightflushsaw.com/index.html


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

asevereid said:


> I think this is the only Made in the USA saw left....and it STILL hasn't come to market. But I am waiting patiently.
> http://www.straightflushsaw.com/index.html


that looks like death! :blink:


1:50 in the video, his *"reciprocal" * :laughing: saw has an old blade, not brand new, I love how they exaggerate the cut time.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

asevereid said:


> I think this is the only Made in the USA saw left....and it STILL hasn't come to market. But I am waiting patiently.
> http://www.straightflushsaw.com/index.html


Nice! Another tool on the list........:thumbup:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a scary looking saw.......


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

jaydee said:


> That's a scary looking saw.......


It is... But I still want one. It'll complete the worm drive collection.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

It looks like it works pretty good and I can see a purpose but holy hell it looks like Freddy Crugars machine! I am too accident prone to try that saw


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

My Porter Cable circular saw is made in the USA :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

greg24k said:


> My Porter Cable circular saw is made in the USA :thumbsup:


In Syracuse? 

I have a bunch of routers


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I think that straight flush saw is 100 years to late. I have a feeling it would be banned from commercial jobs.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I still have a Porter Cable that was made in the USA.Does not see a lot of use since I prefer a worm drive.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

mako1 said:


> I still have a Porter Cable that was made in the USA.Does not see a lot of use since I prefer a worm drive.


It looks like something I would be glad to own and afraid to lend out.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

jaydee said:


> That's a scary looking saw.......





asevereid said:


> It is... But I still want one. It'll complete the worm drive collection.


So, the Straight Flush Saw is coming to market. 
The price is high, but it's going to be available. 
Pre Orders are happening... I'll wait for now.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Just watched a video demo. Looks interesting and I can certainly see its utility.... The sales guy is a bit of joke though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayO-YQYkQAw


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Hard to see OHSA giving that the green light. Looks a bit scary.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even do anything related to framing, but I want one.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The prototype in the video looked great... The production model.... Meh.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> Hard to see OHSA giving that the green light. Looks a bit scary.


I thought the same thing! But yet, I see it's real world uses and might want one...that exposed blame is cool and also ominous to me


----------

